# Robbery victim fights back, shoots suspect



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 26, 2010)

http://news.cincinnati.com/article/...46/Robbery+victim+fights+back++shoots+suspect



> Three suspects, including at least one armed with a gun, approached a man about 10:30 p.m. in the 3800 block of West Liberty Street in Price Hill and attempted to rob him, police said.
> The victim pulled out and fired his own gun at the suspects, striking and wounding one of them seriously.


----------



## derobec (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi,

I can only applaud the intended victim's actions. Those that choose harming others as a career move need to be awakened to the very real possibility that their chosen line may result in their own demise.

Not sure how this guy will stand, but if he'd responded in such a way here in the UK he would probably be facing several years inside.

Regards,
William


----------



## MJS (Apr 26, 2010)

Another story of the good guys fighting back! :ultracool  2 thumbs up for the good guys!!


----------



## grydth (Apr 26, 2010)

The UK is a wonderful nation, a good friend to us....and needs no guidance from me on how to run things there.

However, I am glad that I live in the USA where I do not face the awful choice to either: 1) passively accept being robbed and possibly murdered, or 2) face jail for taking necessary measures for defending my own life.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 26, 2010)

Diplomatically said, *Grydth* .

I think that *Tez* has been over this ground a couple of times in threads where the subject matter touches on the use of force for self-defence.  The basic tenet is that if it is a degree of force that a reasonable person would consider justified then a person would not be prosecuted for it - tho they may go to civil court if the real villain chooses to try and sue {which is ridiculous in my eyes}.


----------



## grydth (Apr 26, 2010)

Sadly, there are all too many cases in the USA of various bad/stupid/undeserving guys successfully suing in civil courts...


----------



## MJS (Apr 26, 2010)

grydth said:


> Sadly, there are all too many cases in the USA of various bad/stupid/undeserving guys successfully suing in civil courts...


 
Yeah, go figure.  I mean, I dont understand how someone could break into my house, attack me, I defend myself, and this bag of **** sues me.  I hate to say it, but you're almost better making sure they can't sue you.   Then again, the family of the bag of **** can sue you, for wrongful death of their upstanding, son, who was a wonderful, caring father of 3, from 3 different women, was a star basketball palyer in school, but was having issues.  Please.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 26, 2010)

glad it turned out the way it did...just wish the guy had been a better shot :ultracool


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 27, 2010)

A glass raised to a failed mission. I'm only sorry for his lack of accuracy.


----------



## Explorer (May 2, 2010)

With regard to being sued in civil court. That cuts both ways. So, I propose the victim preempts any legal action with legal action of his own. I think it would be perfect for the attackers to receive legal summons in their hospital beds.

My 2 cents.

best to all!


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 3, 2010)

grydth said:


> Sadly, there are all too many cases in the USA of various bad/stupid/undeserving guys successfully suing in civil courts...


 
But thankfully with 'Stand-your-ground' laws and the Castle doctrine, the suing isn't what it used to be, at least in the more enlightened states like Texas and Florida (the land of free oil if you have a boat. Im just joking if any of you are in Florida.)

Deaf


----------



## Aiki Lee (May 4, 2010)

One less criminal off the streets. Sounds good in my book.


----------



## Golden Harvest (May 9, 2010)

Finally, a win for the good guys!  This doesn't happen often.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 11, 2010)

Golden Harvest said:


> Finally, a win for the good guys!  This doesn't happen often.



it actually happens more than we might think.  However, many times, we don't hear of it either because the intended victim chose not to report an incident that didn't actually result in application of force, or because the news media chose not to report it (since it's not really politically-correct to actually fight back against the "altar boy" who's trying to rob/rape/kidnap/kill you).


----------

